# Boost Increase



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I am fairly new to the world of Forced Induction. Recently had a Procharger installed on my 06 GTO. Just curious. How do you increase boost with this unit. Right now I am running 5-6 pounds and been thinking about going to 6-9 pounds. I am pretty sure I will need to retune with a boost increase.


JOHN


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You will need a smaller pulley and a tune. A smaller pulley will spin the supercharger faster creating more boost. The general rule of thumb is for every pound of boost is 20hp increase.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> You will need a smaller pulley and a tune. A smaller pulley will spin the supercharger faster creating more boost. The general rule of thumb is for every pound of boost is 20hp increase.


Thank you. 

Would it be best to contact the F/I unit maker and explain to them my boost goal and have them ship the correct pulley size to me. I have been told by several people that I could safely run 8-10 lbs of boost with my current set up and not be too worried about breakage. I am pretty easy on my car and rarely give it a full throttle run . I sometimes play with it getting on a hiway ON RAMP or on the Hiway itself depending on traffic


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pully may not be what you need. What current mods do you have? You can probally get alot more out of it before needing more boost.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

what part of the country are you in? There are a number of procharger dealers (ussually speed shops) that I'm sure would be more than happy to sell you a new pully and tune ur car.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LOWET said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Would it be best to contact the F/I unit maker and explain to them my boost goal and have them ship the correct pulley size to me. I have been told by several people that I could safely run 8-10 lbs of boost with my current set up and not be too worried about breakage. I am pretty easy on my car and rarely give it a full throttle run . I sometimes play with it getting on a hiway ON RAMP or on the Hiway itself depending on traffic


Anytime.

I'm not too shure about Procharger, I know pulley boys have smaller ones for the maggie. I would talk to someone who knows so you can get the correct one for your goals.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Better question........ You need more power allredy?


----------

